# solar panels



## gibb (Dec 25, 2007)

Hi all i'm looking to buy a solar panel for my 2001 hymer B754
just need advice on which sort to buy and what size, we go away at least every other weekend and are very rarely on ehu i carry two 110 amp leisure batteries tv is on about 4/5 hours a day hope you can help thanks 
Gibb


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

We put an 85w panel on ours, which is ok but if I was to buy another it would be the biggest that would fit.


Richard...


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

I agree with Richard. We were going to have a 85W unit fitted, but we thought we might as well get the biggest that would fit. We have a 130W unit on our roof, supplied and fitted by >> Snellyvision <<

Gerald


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

I agree with Richard and Gerald...

Shane of Snellyvision fitted a 120w panel to our roof. It has worked well over the last few days, even in the inclement weather.


----------



## mark406 (Mar 18, 2010)

So, conclusive proof then.....bigger IS better....... :lol: 8O


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

mark406 said:


> So, conclusive proof then.....bigger IS better....... :lol: 8O


 unless amorphous and hence slightly floppy


----------



## PhilK (Jul 1, 2005)

gibb, 
given the amount that you are going to use your motor home, go for as many watts as you can afford. Good panels come with a 20 year guarantee and if you swap units in 5 years, move them, they are only bonded to not drilled through a roof. We have two 130 watt units, with a Hymer control unit they allocate 1 or 2 amps to the vehicle battery and the rest as available to leisure batteries. If you want to know anything technical about your control panel, the technical guy at shaud, who make the Hymer control panels has the following email address..
[email protected] 
I emailed him with some charging questions and he replied in full as well as ringing me on my mobile.

If you have large capacity you are more likely to charge acceptably in Winter when even with 260 watts we dont get more than 2 amps. I have though, following using the batteries very heavily and reducing charge, seen an input amperage of 12 amps continual for several hours when we were on aires in Summer months.

Bear in mind though that the minute you fire your engine, the batteries appear to have a high voltage, because of the alternator input, and the solar input is reduced. Another option is one panel and a battery to battery high current charger, based on your mileage to campsite and only you know that.

Regards

Phil


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

I would like to pose another question.....If you have an 85w panel (with batterymaster) can you add say, a 40w panel to it, or do you have to replace the 85w with 130w.


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

I first of all had a 60 w fitted which was the largest that would fit the space available but later fitted 2 20 w panels in areas nearby, so yes you can add more panels linked together.
I agree with the rest bigger the better.

Charlie


----------



## gibb (Dec 25, 2007)

Thanks for all the advice i am thinking of buying 2 / 80 watt panels off ebay the item no is 280444798535 any advice on these would be great thanks 
Gibb


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

I paid £159 inc delivery off ebay froma company in Bromwsgrove.. I cant see them listed on ebay at present, maybe run out if stock ??
More that pleased with it, been on our first 3 day rally in UK this weekend and it's performed a treat.. Look under the solar section I did post some info on it..

Just found the link...80w solar..
I got mine just after xmas, maybe a sale


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

gibb said:


> Thanks for all the advice i am thinking of buying 2 / 80 watt panels off ebay the item no is 280444798535 any advice on these would be great thanks
> Gibb


Hi Gibb

mmm, unbranded. A while ago someone was flogging BP Solar panels on ebay, which turned out to be a genuine bargain (one of my customers bought one). But these are unbranded and the picture says "picture for demo purpose only" - these panels could be any old tat??

Im not allowed to tout my own goods, but for 135w of quality branded panel, your not looking for much more than 2 of these 'god knows what' panels.

Will your ebay seller be around for the next 25 years to honour the guarantee?? You really need to check the manufacturer of the sellers panels, as the guarantee will be with them eventually (no doubt).


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

If you read the ebay advert fully Gibb you will see that the panels are being posted from China and you might get import duty.

This advert though seems UK based and has a telephone number, maybe possible to collect

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/80-Watt-Solar...dZViewItemQQptZUK_Gadgets?hash=item4a9f8d6553

stew


----------



## gibb (Dec 25, 2007)

Thanks everyone for your advice i rang the company in Bromsgrove that Tonka gave me the link for (they have got very good feedback) and i have bought two 80 watt panels delivered for £349-00 so thanks again 
Gibb


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

you will have to let us know how you get on

stew


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

badger said:


> I would like to pose another question.....If you have an 85w panel (with batterymaster) can you add say, a 40w panel to it, or do you have to replace the 85w with 130w.


Kyocera, the manufacturer will tell you that it is not a good practice to mix panels of a different size as the controller will balance the output based on the smallest panel. If you fit differenct sized panels then keep them seperate and use 2 regulators.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Vennwood said:


> badger said:
> 
> 
> > I would like to pose another question.....If you have an 85w panel (with batterymaster) can you add say, a 40w panel to it, or do you have to replace the 85w with 130w.
> ...


Yes, thats what the guy at aire and sun told me, i have a 12w already, he is fitting 2 more 80w but keeping them separate via another regulator.

Paul.


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

Vennwood said:


> badger said:
> 
> 
> > I would like to pose another question.....If you have an 85w panel (with batterymaster) can you add say, a 40w panel to it, or do you have to replace the 85w with 130w.
> ...


I don't understand that, if you have 3 panels linked together with 1 main cable going to the regulator, giving a total maximum out put of say 5 amps, how can the regulator differentiate what out put is coming from any individual panel.

Charlie


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Chascass said:


> Vennwood said:
> 
> 
> > badger said:
> ...


Hi Charlie,

I don't know the technical details but the manufacturers and technical boffins all say that. Here is a copy of the reply I got from Kyocera:- At the time I was thinking of adding a 205W panel or an 85W panel to my existing 130W panel

Dear Peter,

actually the best solution would be to use KC130 for the extension as well.

If you use KC85 or KD205, then the either the voltage or the current the of that 
circuit will be limited to the "weakest" modules values.

For sure this will work. However, you will face energy losses compared to the 
optimal solution.

Mit freundlichen Grüssen / Best regards,

Simon Schwarz


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

Hi Peter

I have a 60 w and two 20 w panels linked together in a water proof junction box on the roof, from the junction box a 20 amp main cable runs to a 8 amp Regulator just before the Leisure battery's.

The maximum out put of the 3 panels is approx 5 amps, but in the North of England on a sunny day more like 3.5 amps, which is what I get.

I wonder because you are proposing a larger bank of panels this makes a difference, but I sill cannot see the reasoning behind it. (that doesn't mean there isn't one  )

Charlie


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Charlie

Just to give you a comparison I have a single 85w panel and get 3.5 AH and above in the North East on a good day. You have more wattage than me so maybe it is averaging your panels out?

I was told if I was to add another panel to get one the same or run the extra one to a separate regulator.


Richard...


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Chascass said:


> Hi Peter
> 
> I have a 60 w and two 20 w panels linked together in a water proof junction box on the roof, from the junction box a 20 amp main cable runs to a 8 amp Regulator just before the Leisure battery's.
> 
> ...


Hi Charlie,

I'm not proposing anything merely passing on information that I thought may be useful. I'm sure if you speak to Air & Sun, they will give you loads of technical reasons as to why its more efficient.

As Simon (of Kyocera) says, sure it will work but you won't get the best efficiency. 2 x 20W + 60W should get you in perfect conditions in June at 50 North, 5.5A but if you only get 3.5 to 5 at best then point proven. Half an amp a day represents 10% increase in efficiency - definately worth having.

In your case maybe you are happy with your output and it works for you and its already fitted - that's fine. My comments were directed at Badger who is still considering his options


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

If you use KC85 or KD205, then the either the voltage or the current the of that 
circuit will be limited to the "weakest" modules values. 



Hi Richard, I'm sure there's is a explanation, but is it a significant difference, or like in a lot of these things not the "best" way to do it.

I'm not sure what the above means, but if it means that the current will be decided by the smallest panel I should be getting under 1 amp.

Where's Frank when you need him

Charlie

ps Peter, not having a go at you mate, just wondering, thanks for the info.


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Hi I have just installed two 120watt panels on the roof, and they seem to work very well, but i suggest that you also have at least 180AH's of battery to surport the living quarters DC electrics, be very careful of the hymer battery charger when your gel battery is on the way out I have now replaced them with (AGM batteries), as the 20Amp supply soon gets over loaded and will aventualy take out the mains fuse and if replaced will then take the switch mode power supply in the charger... so the bigger the panels you can get the better, I have just paid about £830.00 for the two panels, split charger suppling both leisure batteries and the main van battery, and also included was the remote metre display unit... Clive


----------



## gibb (Dec 25, 2007)

Hi what now ive got my panels what is the best stuff to bond them to the roof hope you can help thanks 
Gibb


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Hi... well I used Sikaflex 221 and also used screws to fix my panels to the roof (4 screws at each end)... each of my panels weigh around 17Kgs so screw fixings is also necessary, looks like you have a similar van to me... hope that helps you... best regards Clive


----------



## Dougle (May 18, 2006)

Hi Gibb,

Just going through the build up to installing my first [100W] solar panel. The concensus of opinion sems to favour Sikaflex 221 for attaching the panel. This is, however, done using mounting brackets, as there is a recommended 10mm minimum gap required under the panel for cooling/airflow.

Regards,
Dave


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Our Solar panel is mounted on 4 corner blocks which are stuck to the roof.

I would not want to put any holes in the roof just to mount a solar panel, except for the cable of course.

I think these are readily available for about £40ish

LINK to picture

Just found this LINK But I am sure you can get them cheaper.

Richard...


----------



## gibb (Dec 25, 2007)

Thanks every one for your advice as usual i can allways rely on sound advice from members on this site thanks again 
Gibb


----------



## SilverF1 (Feb 27, 2009)

Gibb, I've recently fitted two 80W panels bought from the dealer at Bromsgrove. I bolted aluminium brackets to the panels, then used Sikaflex 512 to glue the brackets to the roof. 512 is an adhesive, it says so on the cartridge. Make sure you clean/roughen the area of the roof where your brackets are going to sit, whichever adhesive you use.

The panels have remained secure after a couple of 160 mile runs up and down the M6, max. 70mph.


----------

